# On screen program info won't load



## flyboy439 (Oct 3, 2021)

I have a recently purchased Edge for antenna. I used it all summer in MN, but when I got to AZ for the winter, I went through the guided setup with no issues and thought I was good to go. I ran the channel search and identified the channels I want to use, but the programming offered by those channels will not load. When I press "Guide", all I see where there should be the programs listed by channel and time, I see "tbd". I thought it might only update at night, but it has been two nights, and I see nothing happening. Any suggestions?


----------

